# Not Halt Kat. in verketteten Anlagen



## Gaida (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob in einer verketten Anlage der "gesamt" Not-Halt immer der höchsten in der Anlage vorkommenden Kategorie entsprechen muss ? Mein Kunde sagt, das er den "Aufzug" innerhalb der Anlage mit Schutztüren nach Kat. 3 ausgwertet werden soll aber der übergeordnete Not-Halt Kreis nur 1 Polig ausgeführt werden soll weil der Aufzug Aufgrund der "sicheren" Schutztüren nicht mehr gefährlich sei....

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Safety (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Not-Halt ist immer eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme. Hier haben viel das Problem einen PLr bzw. eine Architektur KAT festzulegen. Das Problem ist, dass man nur sehr schwer abschätzen kann was für Gefährliche Situationen auftreten könnten die einen Not-Halt benötigen. Die Häufigkeit kann man im Normalfall eher gering einschätzen aber alles andere ist sehr schwer. Deshalb empfehle ich auch die ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme Not-Halt im selben PLr auszuführen. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass die ganze Maschine in KAT 3 aufgebaut werden muss. Zurück zu Deinem Beispiel Du hast eine Aufzug dieser hat KAT3 also müssen die Not-Halt auch in Kat 3 aufgebaut werden, bis zum Sicherheitsbaustein aber danach kann es durchaus unterschiedlich sein, da an einer Maschine auch unterschiedliche PLr vorhanden sind. Beispiel Du hast ein Band dieses hast du mit PLc bewertet hier würde ein Bewährter Schütz reichen, dann hast Du in der Anlage ein weiter Sicherheitsfunktion die eine PLd haben muss, hier müsste man dann zwei Schütze mit Rückführkreis aufbauen, aber die Not-Halt Architektur davor ist immer die gleiche. Du musst doch aber sowieso die Schutztür im entsprechenden PLr ausführen, denn Du gelangst durch diese an den Aufzug.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Februar 2010)

Not-Aus-Kreise bauen wir generell nur noch 2-kanalig bis zum Sicherheitsrelais. Mehraufwand ist ja unbedeutend, aber du ersparst dir z.B. eben das Problem mit unterschiedlichen Ausführungen bei Verkettung. Zumindest bis PL c/d.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten,

wenns es nach mir geht würde ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken darüber machen ob etwas weniger Sicherheit evtl. auch ausreicht .... lieber ne schüppe mehr drauf, schadet ja nichts.....

Safety, du schreibst " Zurück zu Deinem Beispiel Du hast eine Aufzug dieser hat KAT3 also müssen die Not-Halt auch in Kat 3 aufgebaut werden, bis zum Sicherheitsbaustein aber danach kann es durchaus unterschiedlich sein, da an einer Maschine auch unterschiedliche PLr vorhanden sind ",ist das an irgendeiner Stelle so gefordert ? Mal andersrum gedacht, wenn mein Aufzug keine Türen hätte würde ich für die Gesamtanlage auf einen PLc kommen, wenn ich jetzt in den Aufzug Türen einsetze und nur diese über ein Sicherheitsrelais mit PLd absichere könnte ich doch in der Gesamtbetrachtung den Not-Halt nach PLc ausführen, oder ? (So denkt jedenfalls mein Kunde !)


----------



## Safety (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
das müssen ist eine Interpretation von mir!
Also wenn Du der Argumentation, dass die Not-Halt SIFU genau so hoch abgesichert werden muss wie die eigentliche SIFU folgen kannst, dann musst Du auch für die SIFU Not-Halt Aufzug einen PLd erreichen. Not-Halt ist genau so zu bewerten wie alle anderen SIFU auch.
Man muss die Bewertung ohne eine Schutzeinrichtung vornehmen. Wenn der Aufzug in einem Schutzbereich steht der umschlossen ist von einer Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung und in sich Inhärent Sicher ist, könnte man die Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit PLc absichern da man ja nicht an die SIFU PLd kommen kann, der Aufzug ist wieder für sich mit einer Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung und Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verrieglungsschaltern in Ausführung PLd versehen also kommt man nicht in die Gefahr PLd ohne vorher die Tür des Aufzug zuöffnen.

Aber dies sind Annahmen von mir da ich die Maschine bzw. in Deinem Fall könnte es eine Verkettete Maschine sein, nicht kenne. 

Wenn Dein Aufzug keine Türen hat dann musst Du auch die Tür mit PLd ausführen da wenn diese geöffnet wird der Aufzug auch in PLd sethen bleiben muss!


----------

